# HPV test Only



## DoDCoder4You (Aug 30, 2010)

I need some help.
We have a Physcian that performed a HPV test only. Without a Pap.
Can anyone guide me in the direction to find a correct code for Just this test only?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bonzaibex (Sep 2, 2010)

A low-level E&M is probably your best choice.  

Becky, CPC


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Sep 8, 2010)

We are trying to find the Procedure code for this.
Since its not with a Pap, and not done with a Pap


----------



## hswift (Sep 9, 2010)

*HPV test only*

Did you look at cpt codes 87620 - 87622?


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Sep 13, 2010)

hswift said:


> Did you look at cpt codes 87620 - 87622?




I actully have , but i was unsure if those should be used.

I have conflicting information from the clinic who did this also , so it doesnt help when they dont even know.


----------

